# O' rly? Owl Association thread



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Ok I am sure you have all seen the cute fuzzy *O'rly *White Owl and his pal *No Wai* somewhere during your browse through the internet. So out of bordem and for fun I thought I would start an "*Owl association thread" *

Here is the scheme I will post a picture of the *"O'rly"* owl for startes and someone can post *"No Wai"* owl and so on. To find the owls just Google search *"O'rly Owl"* New owls are made by people every day. If you are really talanted you can find your own owls and post them with a custom saying.

( I will be surprised if I get more than 2 responses)


----------



## creeperjeep (Jan 12, 2006)

theres 2 things on the internet that i cant stand this month.
1 is the orly owl and the other is the talking like a pirate crap
thats it till next month


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

I have NO idea what you people (nerds) are talking about. Are those supposedly cool internet fads or something?


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Yes it is a fad though it is not really a cool one,(though I do like owls) and yes I am a nerd

I was just really bored and had nothing to do so I started this stupid idea. I really didn't think it would go anywhere but on this site sometimes you never know. I don't mean that in a bad way either.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

I just don't get it. What does "O'rly" mean?


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Ok, scratch that. I found the answer. It's not "O'rly," it's "O RLY," short for "Oh really?".

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/O_RLY%3F

I like this one:


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)




----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)




----------



## Mongo (Aug 10, 2006)

I'm ascared.


----------



## Buford T (Feb 12, 2005)

NPD, start working those Bay State details on 123 and step away from your computer. BTW, how's Ted Ross working out? Seemed like a good guy when I met him a few years back..


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)




----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)




----------



## jasonbr (Feb 9, 2006)

lol


----------



## jasonbr (Feb 9, 2006)

I linked to the picture and it turned to this gay shit:
http://hetemeel.com/haha/39244.ORLY%3F%21%20U+R+A+***+TEHN.jpg


----------



## jasonbr (Feb 9, 2006)

HERE'S ORLY!!! haahahaha


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)




----------



## Mongo (Aug 10, 2006)

jasonbr said:


> HERE'S ORLY!!! haahahaha


I can guess wich one the bitch is.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)




----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Ya'll are weird....


----------



## thelastsamurai (Jun 10, 2005)

lol.. too much time.


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

*They look like draft dodgers...*


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

http://i1.tinypic.com/s3d5y8.jpg


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)




----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)




----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Here you go Andy


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

Thanks Harry


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)




----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)




----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)




----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)




----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

http://www.orlyowl.com/upload/files/!!!!!!!!!!NOOOOOrly.jpg


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)




----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)




----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)




----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)




----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

I hate red x's


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)




----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

andy0921 said:


> I hate red x's


Andy clean out your PM's I tried to send you a message
says your box is full


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

andy0921 said:


> I hate red x's


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2006)




----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

Harry I deleted some. Go head with the message.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

andy0921 said:


> Harry I deleted some. Go head with the message.


PM sent


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)




----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)




----------

